
Let’s kill the term “lifestyle business” for founder-focused startups - ilamont
http://www.tillett.info/2014/11/24/lets-kill-the-term-lifestyle-business-for-founder-focused-start-ups/
======
michaelpinto
Thank you for posting this, and yes the term is very much a put down. It gives
the illusion that said business is a hobby of a member of the leisure class,
and that just isn't the case.

